# 5d3 question, can i transfer CF files to the SD internally?



## Capnbooboo (Jun 7, 2013)

can i transfer CF files to the SD internally?

i am been wondering if this is possible, i do not have a cf reader, i can get photos and videos of it from a usb cable and the canon EOS utility, but i have been shooting RAW files and it dos not see these, can someone explain

cheers


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 7, 2013)

Playback menu > Image copy.


----------



## Capnbooboo (Jun 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Playback menu > Image copy.


i shoud of mentioned i was shooting with the ML firmware and RAW, i tried your method i guess it does not see the files

maybe ill ask there

thanks


----------



## Capnbooboo (Jun 10, 2013)

problem solved, the new june 9 nightly built has a file menu, you can copy move etc from cf to sd card lol

sweet


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 10, 2013)

I would like to be able to save my raw files to cf and small jpg images to sd... and I haven't gotten that deep into the manual to see if it can do that... though I guess no.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 10, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I would like to be able to save my raw files to cf and small jpg images to sd... and I haven't gotten that deep into the manual to see if it can do that... though I guess no.



It can do it.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 10, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to be able to save my raw files to cf and small jpg images to sd... and I haven't gotten that deep into the manual to see if it can do that... though I guess no.
> ...



does it s low the camera down at all


----------



## PureAmateur (Jun 10, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to be able to save my raw files to cf and small jpg images to sd... and I haven't gotten that deep into the manual to see if it can do that... though I guess no.
> ...



I understand that we cannot utilize the highest speed of 5d3 if we setup the camera to write files into both cards at the same time due to the limitation of the in-camera SD card speed. So my question is if it is possible to take photos and save as RAW into the CF card first and then do a Jpeg conversion through the camera later to save the Jpeg files into the SD card? I know how to do a single file conversion but would it be possible to select a batch of RAW files and do a batch conversion through the camera? This workflow is very useful that we can do batch processing without a PC especially during travelling. I have to admit that I did not read the manual completely. Any help on this would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## cayenne (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd suggest buying a USB multi-card reader. They're only about $35 or so dollars.....a pittance of money that is worth every penny.

HTH,

C


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 10, 2013)

PureAmateur said:


> I understand that we cannot utilize the highest speed of 5d3 if we setup the camera to write files into both cards at the same time due to the limitation of the in-camera SD card speed. So my question is if it is possible to take photos and save as RAW into the CF card first and then do a Jpeg conversion through the camera later to save the Jpeg files into the SD card? I know how to do a single file conversion but would it be possible to select a batch of RAW files and do a batch conversion through the camera? This workflow is very useful that we can do batch processing without a PC especially during travelling. I have to admit that I did not read the manual completely. Any help on this would be appreciated, thanks!



Yes, and that is the only way that I have used the SD card so far (intentionally at least). I shot dozens of pics in RAW to the CF and then batch converted them to jpgs onto to SD card. I was then able to move the SD to an iPad and display the photos from there. I hate how the iPad is unable to display RAW 5D III files (works with 5D II).


----------



## PureAmateur (Jun 10, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> PureAmateur said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that we cannot utilize the highest speed of 5d3 if we setup the camera to write files into both cards at the same time due to the limitation of the in-camera SD card speed. So my question is if it is possible to take photos and save as RAW into the CF card first and then do a Jpeg conversion through the camera later to save the Jpeg files into the SD card? I know how to do a single file conversion but would it be possible to select a batch of RAW files and do a batch conversion through the camera? This workflow is very useful that we can do batch processing without a PC especially during travelling. I have to admit that I did not read the manual completely. Any help on this would be appreciated, thanks!
> ...



Hello Random Orbits, can you show me how to do batch convert in 5D3 or point me to any on-line references? I had just tried again with my camera but still have no clue on how to do it. Thanks!


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 11, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to be able to save my raw files to cf and small jpg images to sd... and I haven't gotten that deep into the manual to see if it can do that... though I guess no.
> ...



Thanks. I played around with the settings and figured it out pretty quickly. I'm still curious if it slows down the write speed.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 11, 2013)

PureAmateur said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > PureAmateur said:
> ...



Actually, I can't because my memory is faulty. You can batch copy but not batch convert. Sorry. I must have converted them one by one...


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 11, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



It does, but it depends on how you use if. For a single shot, it doesn't seem to matter at all. For a burst of 5, very slight. If you shoot enough to fill the buffer and then continue shooting, then it is very noticeable.


----------



## dgatwood (Jun 11, 2013)

PureAmateur said:


> I understand that we cannot utilize the highest speed of 5d3 if we setup the camera to write files into both cards at the same time due to the limitation of the in-camera SD card speed.



That's odd. Most of the performance bottleneck is usually caused by the speed of the card, not anything inherent to the device that is writing/reading data, and last I checked, the fastest SD cards had almost the same write speed as the fastest CF cards, to within +/- 10% or so.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 11, 2013)

It's an issue (Of Sorts) with the software Canon have put into the Camera regards the Write Speed for the Buffer system

The 5DMK III (And The 1Dx) will only write to the Cards vai the buffer at the lowest speed dependent on the Crds you have in the card slots, on the 5DMK III for example, I have a 128GB Sandisk Card with a write speed of 100Mbs, I also have an SD Card 64GB Sandisk with write speed 95Mbs, On my system I write to both Cards simultaneously in RAW, but wether your doing RAW (Slower because bigger files) or JPEG, the Camera will write at the speed of the slowest Card, in my case the SD Card @ 95Mbs, it's the way Canon have set the system up.

It's more noticeable on the 5DMK III only because Canon chose to put the Camera out with a CF Card slot & a SD Card slot.

On the 1Dx you can have the same issue if you insert two CF Cards with different Write speeds, i.e. Lexar 1000x Pro 128GB CF Card and the Sandosk 128GB 100Mbs, originally I thought these Two Cards had the same write speed, but in fact the Lexar is 30% faster, on Paper.

Only way for the 5DMK III to write at Fastest speed is to put a single CF card in & leave out the SD Card, I'm relatively certain that even with the SD card installed without any write to instruction, the camera will still write at what ever the slowest Card speed installed. I'm not positive on this as there does seem to be some differing opinions, but seems to make sense if you have an SD Card installed.

I live with the small write speed difference to ensure I have two complete copies on two different cards of every Image I take, I had one instance of a corrupted CF Card sometime ago and I'll not take the chance again.


----------



## PureAmateur (Jun 11, 2013)

dgatwood said:


> PureAmateur said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that we cannot utilize the highest speed of 5d3 if we setup the camera to write files into both cards at the same time due to the limitation of the in-camera SD card speed.
> ...



Here is the link to explain this: http://jeffcable.blogspot.de/2012/06/why-you-should-not-put-sd-card-in-your.html


----------



## PureAmateur (Jun 11, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> PureAmateur said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...



 sad that canon does not provide such feature,  anyway, thanks for your clarification.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 11, 2013)

dgatwood said:
 

> PureAmateur said:
> 
> 
> > I understand that we cannot utilize the highest speed of 5d3 if we setup the camera to write files into both cards at the same time due to the limitation of the in-camera SD card speed.
> ...



I don't believe the mkiii uses uhs sd cards... so it is limited to maybe 45 mbs or so, but the 1000x cf cards write at 90mbs.


----------



## scottburgess (Jun 20, 2013)

Some will already know this, but I presume not everyone knows about Rob Galbraith's site.

Both statements below are correct as far as I know. Canon does not yet support the latest SD standard, and even the newest SD cards are a big source of the bottleneck since they fail to perform anywhere near the specifications. Check http://www.robgalbraith.com/multi_pagee519.html?cid=6007 if you want a real eye-opener about which combinations of cards and gear will actually deliver the juice. SD burst rates are usually under 20MB/sec, with the best CF cards going 4x as fast for my bodies. 

Under Rob Galbraith's tests very few SD cards perform well at all so I stick to CF and take care to pair the card with both my camera and USB 3.0 card reader. This discipline recently forced me to shift from SanDisk Extreme CF cards to Lexar 1000x CF cards since the latest SanDisk cards aren't delivering promised write speeds. I do not know if issues stem in part from camera designs versus card designs, but noticed that the results look similar for current Nikon cameras (which is at least suggestive that the cards are more to blame).

Rob's tests allow the advanced amateur/pro to find what works for her specific equipment. Yes, the database is perpetually incomplete, but it is put together by one person who has a lot else to do and it takes days to test one camera type or card. He's providing a great service to the community, and I recommend everyone check it out and _remain grateful _ for the sacrifices of time and money Rob makes for us.



jdramirez said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > That's odd. Most of the performance bottleneck is usually caused by the speed of the card, not anything inherent to the device that is writing/reading data, and last I checked, the fastest SD cards had almost the same write speed as the fastest CF cards, to within +/- 10% or so.
> ...


----------

